# 2004 Free Agents.



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The bold players are the ones I think the Bobcats should take a look at. And some of the players I did not mark bold because I do not think they would go to such a team.

RESTRICTED
(typically, players with four seasons or less of NBA experience)
*Courtney Alexander, Hornets Is a sleeper player, has never really produced but he has the talent to be a fine SG, and would not cost a lot.* 
*Chris Anderson, Nuggets Good talented athletic big man, could maybe get him cheap and he has potential.* 
Robert Archibald, Raptors
*Carlos Arroyo, Jazz Very good PG, could be a very solid backup for a long time, worth a look at.* 
Matt Barnes, Clippers
Lonny Baxter, Wizards
Ruben Boumtje Boumtje, Cavaliers
Michael Bradley, Hawks
*J.R. Bremer, Warriors Had a great rookie year, people will forget about him, could get him cheap.* 
Jamison Brewer, Pacers
Ernest Brown, Celtics
Rasual Butler, Heat
Maurice Carter, Hornets
Jarron Collins, Jazz
*Jamal Crawford, Bulls Very talented young player and is really someone you could start to build a team around with one other potential super star talent.* 
Marquis Daniels, Mavericks
Keyon Dooling, Clippers
Ronald Dupree, Bulls
Obinna Ekezie, Hawks
Desmond Ferguson, Blazers
*Marcus Fizer, Bulls Has never got a chance to prove himself, he is a very solid player and is worth a long look.* 
Richie Frahm, Sonics
Alex Garcia, Spurs
*Manu Ginobili, Spurs Another very solid player you could start to build a team around, has a ton of potential.* 
Gordan Giricek, Jazz
Jason Hart, Spurs
Trenton Hassell, T'Wolves
Britton Johnsen, Magic
Linton Johnson, Bulls
Kenyon Martin, Nets
Chris Mihm, Celtics
Darius Miles, Blazers
Josh Moore, Clippers
*Mehmet Okur, Pistons Good solid big man, can shoot rebound and plays well inside and out.* 
Jannero Pargo, Bulls
Morris Peterson, Raptors
*Joel Przybilla, Hawks Very good player, had a wonderful end of the season with the Hawks and could be a cheap pickup that could be very productive.* 
Zeljko Rebraca, Hawks
*Quentin Richardson, Clippers Another star player one could build around, I would want to build my team around him over Jamal or Manu honestly.* 
Paul Shirley, Bulls
Bobby Simmons, Clippers
Tamar Slay, Nets
*Leon Smith, Sonics Has never proven anything but has talent, maybe could be a steal.* 
*Darius Songaila, Kings Very good player, could be a fine steal and a cheap player to get.* 
DeShawn Stevenson, Magic
*Stromile Swift, Grizzlies A possible star to build a team around, star him a PF with a guard and you might have something.* 
Etan Thomas, Wizards
Jeff Trepagnier, Nuggets
*Jake Tsakalidis, Grizzlies Ok big man, has a lot of potential and has great size just might not fit well in the East.* 
Hidayet Turkoglu, Spurs
Mike Wilks, Rockets
*Maurice Williams, Jazz Very good PG prospect, love how he plays the game and he could be gotten cheap as well.* 
Loren Woods, Heat

UNRESTRICTED
*Rafer Alston, Heat Another solid impressive PG, but since he preformed well and was on a playoff team might be hard to get him.* 
Kenny Anderson, Pacers
Stacey Augmon, Hornets
Brandon Armstrong, Nets
Vin Baker, Knicks
Brent Barry, Sonics
*Jon Barry, Nuggets Solid competitive player, always need a solid shooter and leader and he is that, very impressive player mentally.* 
Travis Best, Mavericks
Corie Blount, Raptors
Rodney Buford, Kings
Mitchell Butler, Wizards
*Brian Cardinal, Warriors Is a tough competitive hard working player ever team needs, would be a very good pickup.* 
Calbert Cheaney, Warriors
Keon Clark, Suns
Omar Cook, Blazers
Michael Curry, Raptors
Hubert Davis, Nets
Derrick Dial, Magic
Vlade Divac, Kings
Michael Doleac, Nuggets
Adonal Foyle, Warriors
Tremaine Fowlkes, Pistons
Kendall Gill, Bulls
Dion Glover, Raptors
Horace Grant, Lakers
Tom Gugliotta, Jazz
Darvin Ham, Pistons
Zendon Hamilton, 76ers
Donnell Harvey, Suns
*Fred Hoiberg, T'Wolves Solid shooting and has really produced this year, a little bit of a gamble but teams need consistent shooters.* 
Lindsey Hunter, Pistons
Steven Hunter, Magic
Mark Jackson, Rockets
Mike James, Pistons
Avery Johnson, Warriors
*DerMarr Johnson, Knicks Good player, has a lot of potential and could get him cheap.* 
Damon Jones, Bucks
Brevin Knight, Bucks
Toni Kukoc, Bucks
Sean Marks, Spurs
Tony Massenburg, Kings
Darrick Martin, T'Wolves
Amal McCaskill, 76ers
*Antonio McDyess, Suns Would be a good pick, a little risk there but if he plays well he would be a solid find at PF and is a verteran player as well*
*Stanislav Medvedenko, Lakers Very solid player, very consistent and productive, could be a good find for a young team.* 
Oliver Miller, T'Wolves
Mikki Moore, Jazz
Lee Nailon, Cavaliers
Mamadou N'diaye, Hawks
Greg Ostertag, Jazz
Doug Overton, Clippers
Scott Padgett, Rockets
*Wesley Person, Hawks Another shooter, a consistent shooter that has great three point range.* 
Mark Pope, Nuggets
Sean Rooks, Magic
Michael Ruffin, Jazz
Ansu Sesay, Sonics
Jabari Smith, Kings
Steve Smith, Hornets
Rod Strickland, Raptors
*Robert Traylor, Hornets A solid overall big man, really big player and has shown the potential to be a athletic big man that can defend really well and score in the post.* 
Gary Trent, T'Wolves
Jacque Vaughn, Hawks
Samaki Walker, Heat
John Wallace, Heat
*Rasheed Wallace, Pistons Another super star player you could build the team around but I am not sure if he would leave his current situation.* 
Rodney White, Nuggets
Chris Whitney, Wizards
Eric Williams, Cavaliers
Scott Williams, Mavericks
Shammond Williams, Hornets
Wang Zhi Zhi, Heat

TEAM OPTIONS
(team has choice to terminate contract or enforce it for next season)
Carlos Boozer, Cavaliers
Robert Horry, Spurs

PLAYER OPTIONS
(player can choose to terminate next season - the final one - and become a free agent)
Bruce Bowen, Spurs
*Troy Hudson, T'Wolves Possibly could want to leave the Wolves, and would be a good PG to have because of his three point ability and scoring ability.* 
Karl Malone, Lakers
Zaza Pachulia, Magic (he would be restricted)
Gary Payton, Lakers
Anthony Peeler, Kings
Brian Skinner, Bucks
Charlie Ward, Spurs

EARLY TERMINATION
(player can terminate the remainder of his contract which has one or more seasons remaining)
*Kobe Bryant, Lakers Would be the ultimate find, would be hard to get but he is the cream of the crop this year, if he chooses.* 
Marcus Camby, Nuggets
Erick Dampier, Warriors
Derek Fisher, Lakers
*Penny Hardaway, Knicks ] Another solid player, doubt he will leave NY but he has a lot of potential and experience and could be a leader of a team.* 
Steve Nash, Mavericks
Vitaly Potapenko, Sonics
Latrell Sprewell, T'Wolves
Nick Van Exel, Warriors
Antoine Walker, Mavericks


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I am surprised they hired Bickerstaff as the coach, because the first thing a expansion team has to do is make a identity and that is hard to do with a rookie coach. But they must make a mold of what they want as a team and follow that mold. Will they be a offensive team, defensive team, fast break team, half court team etc.


Realistically they could easily get Jamal Crawford and that would be one heck of a start. Add that with the draft Loul Deng would be a good start, or Ben Gordon possibly, ideally Dwight Howard but that probably will not happen.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The (*) is for players that are Early Options, Team Options or Player Options.


*Rebounders:*
Erick Dampier*
Marcus Camby*
Vin Baker
Kenyon Martin
Quentin Richardson
Joel Prizbilla
Robert Traylor
Greg Ostertag
Marcus Fizer
Chris Mihm
Mehmet Okur
Donnell Harvey
Samaki Walker



*Hustle players:*
Manu Ginobili
Brian Cardnial
Hidayet Turkoglu
Darius Songaila
Gary Trent
Matt Barnes



*Shooters:*
Kobe Bryant*
Toni Kukoc
Anthony Peeler*
Brent Barry
Jon Barry
Troy Hudson*
Morris Peterson
Wesley Person
Gordon Giricek
Dion Glover
Derek Fisher*
Steve Nash*
Steve Smith
Hubert Davis
Shammond Williams
Chris Whitney



*Defenders:*
Trenton Hassell
Kobe Bryant*
Robert Horry*
Marcus Camby*
Eric Williams
Karl Malone*
Jacque Vaughn
Gary Payton*
Stacey Augmon
Derek Fisher*
Charlie Ward*
Jannero Pargo
Lindsay Hunter
Jason Hart
Ansu Sesay



*Ball handlers:*
Kobe Bryant
Penny Hardaway
Gary Payton
Rod Strickland
Jamal Crawford
Steve Nash
Manu Ginobili
Charlie Ward
Derrick Martin
Troy Hudson
Travis Best
Lindsay Hunter
Derek Fisher
Marquis Daniels



*Shot blockers:*
Erick Dampier*
Marcus Camby*
Adonal Foyle
Rasheed Wallace
Kenyon Martin
Stromile Swift
Robert Traylor
Greg Ostertag
Chris Anderson
Joel Prizbilla
Ruben Boumtje Boumtje
Etan Thomas
Loren Woods
Steven Hunter
Mikkie Moore
Mamadou N'diaye



*Scorers*
Kobe Bryant*
Latrell Sprewell*
Quentin Richardson
Rasheed Wallace
Steve Nash*
Jamal Crawford
Brent Barry
Karl Malone*
Courtney Alexander
Troy Hudson*
Karl Malone


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Any thoughts


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

OZZY, thanks. I can tell this took a long time to finish.

I agree with almost every player you have in bold except a few. Its hard to really say if a player wants to head to a new franchise. There are many ups and downs, such as time, some of the players want to be on a winning team, such as Crawford or Fizer, playing with the Bulls, they know how to lose, and I think thats why some players will pass on Charlotte. Some will see it as a new opportunity, that they will be recognized as the franchise player.

I would personally love to see these players suit up for Charlotte:

C.Alexander N.O.
C.Andersen Denver
T.Best Dallas
J.Pryzibilla Hawks
B.Cardinal Detroit
L.Baxter Wizards
W.Person Nets
S.Augmon Hornets
R.Dupree Bulls
R. Boumtje Boumtje Cavaliers
C.Whitney Wizards
E.Williams Cleveland


And depending on who we draft. Say the order goes the way suggested on nbadraft.net with us taking Luol and get a later 1st round and take Arajuo

Hopefully we might have a lineup looking like this:

C. J.Pryzibilla/Arajuo/Boumtje Boumtje
PF: B.Cardinal/C.Andersen/D.Harvey
SF: E.Williams/L.Deng/Augmon
SG: W.Person/C.Alexander/R.Dupree
PG: C.Whitney/T.Best/M.Daniels

Ok well this isn't a contender. But the Bobcats are looking for cheap players this season and spend the big bucks next year. You've got energy players, rookies or still developing players, and the veterans who will show the ropes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think the Bobcats will start whoever they take as their first round pick. They want their fans to be able to identify with the player that's going to start off their franchise. If their pick does well, that will also help attract FAs to come to Charlotte in 2005.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> C. J.Pryzibilla/Arajuo/Boumtje Boumtje
> PF: B.Cardinal/C.Andersen/D.Harvey
> SF: E.Williams/L.Deng/Augmon
> SG: W.Person/C.Alexander/R.Dupree
> PG: C.Whitney/T.Best/M.Daniels


Honestly that lineup would be garbage. There are two many average players and I don't really like Whitney or Best as PG's. And Cardinal is a great backup player, not a starter to build a offensive post game around. Witht hat lineup they have almost no offense in the post.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

my only thought is, that it is kind of funny when you said penny hardaway " HAS POTENTIAL". the guy used to be a superstar in the leauge and is now a waste of a 14 MILLION dollar contract. and im saying this as a very devoted KNICKS FAN


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Honestly that lineup would be garbage. There are two many average players and I don't really like Whitney or Best as PG's. .


Where else are you going to put Travis Best? He can't be more than about 6'2.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> my only thought is, that it is kind of funny when you said penny hardaway " HAS POTENTIAL". the guy used to be a superstar in the leauge and is now a waste of a 14 MILLION dollar contract. and im saying this as a very devoted KNICKS FAN


 Potential as in, he can play a lot better than he has over the past 3 years. You think I don't realize he was a superstar? Ok that just a sad addempt to sound smart. Really Penny was a superstar? Wow you are so smart.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well I was right on Bremer, Fizer and Woods. People are not really excited about those picks but Bremer is a solid player, Fizer could have a real breakout year and Woods is a athletic center.


Gerald Wallace was on the original list of free agents I got, but I would have picked him to because he has so much potential and athletic ability. Just needs the chance to show it and that he will.


Jason Kapono 
Gerald Wallace 
Tamar Slay 
Jamal Sampson
Jahidi White 
Marcus Fizer
Predrag Drobnjak 
Primoz Brezec 
Theron Smith 
Richie Frahm
Loren Woods
Jeff Trepagnier
Maurice Carter 
Desmond Ferguson.

The coach says Smith is the steal of the draft and that could be. But with the addition of Okafor this team is looking pretty solid. 

Lineup of

Drobnjak/White/Sampson/Brezec
Okafor/Fizer/Woods
Fizer/Kapono/Smith/Slay/Ferguson
Wallace/Trepagnier/Carter/Frahm
(Vet PG) Carter


White could be a very solid player for them, and Drobnjak could play PF or C and has a solid offensive game and is a very good player. Okafor will be the center of their defense right away, and if Fizer can play SF and produce on offense he could be a solid mis match. Wallace is a great slasher and can create shows, and Trepagnier is a sleeper as well, great athlete. Kapono is a prove shooter and was a good find, Slay has some experience and Frahm is a ok prospect. If they get a PG they will be set, but it must be a veteran. Might I say Rod Strickland, no one wants him anymore and he is a vet but is he willing to teach?

Actually it was better they got Okafor instead of Howard, Howard might be better in the long run but Okafor will be able to play now and do very well, and they need that.


Not sure if they went quanity over quality in this draft but it was not all bad. I assume they went quanity though.


They did select a good player in Zaza but they traded him today.


----------

